# Dried out Paint pot



## jelena (Dec 6, 2009)

What can I do with my dried out paint pot? can I add some fix plus, or mixim medium?


----------



## pinkieyardbird (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm having the same problem with mine that is less than one month old. If I lived near a MAC I'd take it back


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not sure what to do about them, now that they are dried up but just remember it's best to store them in a cool, dry place, upside down making sure that the cap is screwed tight. I've had a couple of my paint pots for over two years now and they're still creamy and not even pulling from the sides and they've been stored in the basement the whole entire time (that's where all of my makeup is).


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 6, 2009)

I've heard of people putting drops of vitamin E oil in fluidline to rehydrate it, so maybe the same could be done to a paint pot?  Not sure...

I keep mine upside down and with the top on tightly, and they're going strong even after a few years.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 6, 2009)

You could put Fix + or Visine in it, but the texture is never quite the same. Be sure to shut paint pots tight, they do dry out very easily. If you keep them shut tight, they last a really long time.


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Dec 6, 2009)

My stila smudge pot dried out after I left it unscrewed for two days. I put it in a dark drawer upside down and it seems to have bounced back. You could probably try that or if you're willing to experiment here's a link to a visine method 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope this helps!


----------



## friedargh (Dec 7, 2009)

I've had a fluidline start to become dry (but not completely) before and I just mixed in a tiny drop of Glycerine which did the trick. The texture is slightly more smooth though than it originally was I think.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 7, 2009)

a few sprays of fix+ to soak in would be good. although it won't go back to how it originally was. store them upside down and make sure that the lid is fully closed and you should be set


----------



## pleomorphic (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm totally ignorant...why store them upside down?


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 10, 2009)

I used eye drops before and that did the trick.


----------



## obscuria (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleomorphic* 

 
_I'm totally ignorant...why store them upside down?_

 
 Storing items upside down forces air out of the container, creating somewhat of a seal against air coming in.

Also, I think the gravity helps keep all the moisture in the subtance from settling at the bottom of the container, causing drying out at the top.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes storing upside down usually does the trick. Try using a hairdryer on it for a couple of minutes, as warming it up might bring it back to life.


----------



## jelena (Dec 12, 2009)

thank you guys for suggestions


----------



## pleomorphic (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_Storing items upside down forces air out of the container, creating somewhat of a seal against air coming in.

Also, I think the gravity helps keep all the moisture in the subtance from settling at the bottom of the container, causing drying out at the top._

 
Interesting!  I have several gel eyeliners, and have always stored them upside down so I can see the color more easily in my drawer.  But I had no idea about the longevity aspect of it.  Thanks!


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 15, 2009)

Yup, I've heard visine or eye drops might do the trick. I've never tried it out myself though..


----------



## emmemma (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow.. thanks guys for some much needed information! I just found my painterly paint pot dried out and I've only had it for a few months.. wish I saw this thread earlier...  thanks guys!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 15, 2010)

please don't add any liquid whatsoever, whether it fix+, water, visine, etc.  its gonna promote bacteria growth and can cause an eye infection.


----------



## colormust (Feb 27, 2010)

i take out some dried FL and mix a drop of eye drops on a porcelain plate...works everytime... 

erine1881  .....  very important ... once you wet the brush do not use it again in the pot


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 28, 2010)

This is all very helpful. I left my Cash Flow unscrewed and it's a bit dried up


----------



## lkimmy (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, I wish I would of read this thread before B2Ming my dried up paint pots. My SA basically said once they're dried up, there's no use :/ 

But now for future reference...I will know!


----------



## figgy1982 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Stop paint pots drying out?*

Hi all
I recently bought constructivist paint pot, got it home (2 hours away) and opened it to find it was dried out. I called MAC and they replaced it saying it must have been an old batch. They were really nice about it and sent me a tinted lip conditioner and sample of prep & prime which they didn't have to do (and a heap of MAC brochures that are actually really helpful). 
When I received the new constructivist, It was better than the first, but still a little on the dry side, but I've seen elsewhere people saying that theirs was drier than other paint pots, so perhaps it's normal. 
Anyway, to try to keep it going longer, I have put cling/ceran/glad wrap (depending what country you are from!) over the jar and gently pushed it down with a brush so it's sticking to the top layer of the paint so no air can get to it. Then have put the lid back on tight and cut the wrap around the edges to neaten it up. When you peel it back a tiny bit sticks to the wrap, but you can always wipe it off with a brush and use it. Plus I figure if I was to waste that tiny amount, it would still be less than a whole dried out jar.

Has anyone ever tried this, and did it work? I just did it because I remember my mum doing it with house paint before and it worked wonders, stopped the paint from getting that thick dried out layer on it.
Perhaps it might help people. (if it works that is!)


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Stop paint pots drying out?*

I think there was a thread about the problem with drying paint pots and fluidlines recently and one of the most popular tips was to store the jar upside down. I have no idea why that works, but I keep my Blacktrack standing on it's lid now.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Stop paint pots drying out?*

I don't have any paint pots but I store my Fluidlines upside down. When I stored them with the lid up, I noticed it dried out a bit on the top. Putting them upside down definitely works


----------



## marquise (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Stop paint pots drying out?*

I store them upside down too. I haven't had my paintpots for very long but I've had one of my fluidlines for well over a year and it still hasn't dried out.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Stop paint pots drying out?*

I store my paint pot upside down also. I'm not sure how long I had it but it hasn't dried up yet.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Stop paint pots drying out?*

Constructivist is just a drier Paint Pot anyway, IMO. I also store all my Paint Pots and Fluidlines upside down. I'm not sure if it works, but I figure it's worth a shot just in case it does. I've had some of my Paint Pots and most of my Fluidlines for years, and they're not dried out at all.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Stop paint pots drying out?*

I've never had a fluidline or paint pot dry out on me, except I purchased one that was already dry - but the lid was cracked! i store them upside down only so I can read/see the colors. I cant imagine fighting with cling wrap every morning! my best advice: be sure you close them tightly but don't over tighten, or the lid could crack, or pop off that first thread of the jar. Air is the enemy here!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Stop paint pots drying out?*

honestly i just store mine upsdie down and they are fine. the first one i bought was 2007 and that is still the same as the day i first bought it.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Stop paint pots drying out?*

I wrote this somewhere before, but anyway...

Storing upside down is a trick that people use...I believe originating from when people home-jar their own jams and jellies.

It pushes and keeps the air out. Also I'm pretty sure storing upside down helps keep all the moisture in the product from settling at the bottom of the container. 

Another trick that I don't use but have heard of is to put vaseline around the grooves of the twist off cap and jar to make it air-tight.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Stop paint pots drying out?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I wrote this somewhere before, but anyway...

Storing upside down is a trick that people use...I believe originating from when people home-jar their own jams and jellies.

It pushes and keeps the air out. Also I'm pretty sure storing upside down helps keep all the moisture in the product from settling at the bottom of the container. 

Another trick that I don't use but have heard of is to put vaseline around the grooves of the twist off cap and jar to make it air-tight._

 
The jam parallel isn't really relevant since the reason for turning them upside down is for the jam to flow down and therefore not have an air pocket near the lid like there would be if it was right side up. Since FLs and PPs don't flow into the lid when you turn them upside down, there's still the same air pocket.

But upside down does seem to be the way to go none the less.


----------



## onecactus (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Stop paint pots drying out?*

I had "painterly" dried on me despite of doing everything to prevent it from drying.  It dried up on me in less than 2 weeks!  I ended up returning it and exchanged it for "bare study".  i've had it for a month now and it's still creamy!  I do the following:

- never leave it out where there is direct heat/sunlight
- squeeze/close cap tightly after each use, and UPSIDE DOWN
- if I find that it takes longer for me to apply my makeup and I have the paintpot out in the open, I leave it upside down on a flat sheet of clean kleenex to keep the moisture in


----------



## silverbelle282 (Dec 12, 2014)

I just had to add that I was about to put my old and new paint pots in the B2M pile yesterday while cleaning. But, I found a tutorial online which is so simple. Essentially you take a sanitized spatula, or something else small enough to stir with, break apart the paint pot, and stir it together. All of mine which I thought were dried out beyond repair ended up becoming creamy and workable again, without my adding ingredients or exposing it to heat. I tried not to whip too much air into the product while doing it, I just kind of stirred. I also scraped a decent layer off the top of each one prior to starting. I will definitely have to store them upside down to prevent this in the future.   REVIVE Dried Up Paint Pots: Tutorial and Explanat…: http://youtu.be/PtGwm6fhAeI  I once microwaved my Indianwood PP, but that was a mistake because it changed the texture and stirring didn't help it. That one is getting recycled.


----------

